# 3 Months Bank Statement to renew residence visa



## samyb (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I hope you all doing well!

I am currently in the process of renewing my residence visa (our company is registered in JAFZA, Dubai) and the public relation officer at work is asking me to provide a 3 months bank statement as part of the required documents. Is this really a requirement? I hear that this is required only in case the person is sponsoring a family but in my case I am single. 

To me such information is VERY private and I am not comfortable providing it.
Thank you in advance for your feedback 
Regards,


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
This is not a normal requirement for Dubai visa renewals.
As stated - your bank statements are private!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
This is from JAFZA website.
Can't see requirement for bank statements anywhere!
http://jafza.ae/engine/wp-content/eservices/admin/employment-visa.pdf
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

i renewed last year at Jafza, and it's completely optional..... i asked why this was required, and our PRO stated that Jafza would update my salary records by viewing the salary transfer into my bank. 

I said i didn't care if they didn't update, refused to give them, and that was the end of it.

In the words of Grange Hill - Just say no!


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Alternatively, payslips should do the job.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a lot of my people's visa's through JAFZA (including my own), our PRO has never asked for a bank statement from any of us. Our salaries are transferred through JAFZA, so they know exactly how much we are getting paid into our accounts.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Never heard of someone submitting their bank statement for a UAE residence visa. Usually it's salary certificate if you're a government employee or labor contract if you're private sector/freezone.


----------



## Dxb_rc (Jul 16, 2019)

*Required only in JAFZA if your salary has increased*

Hi - I checked with the JAFZA call centre and they confirmed that 3 months bank statements are required if you need to record the revised salary compared to the last renewal.
So it is optional, and you can choose to renew your visa without changing the salary on the JAFZA contract.


----------

